# Berlin...40 years ago



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

20180926_034628~2




__
Zanderis


__
Sep 26, 2018


__
3



German Church bridge remnants


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> 20180926_034628~2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This pic is of remnants of German Church bridge. Pic taken in the early 80's. The Army Corps of Engineers used to take lake level way lower than today's guide curve.


Zanderis said:


> 20180926_034628~2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Stumps on inside river bend


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Sunken tree in creek channel


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 277157
> 
> Sunken tree in creek channel


"The Horseshoe"....looking north to 224. This is how low the water used to go.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Sunken hump/island main lake


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the old pics, brings back some good ol memories


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Well, you're just a one man show, *[URL='https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/members/zanderis.78241/']Zanderis. Thanks for the look back. --Tim



  




*[/URL]


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome photos! I am a tad younger than those pictures, but did people complain about how low the water was then?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yep, I,m 72 and complained even back then. but in the old days you caught alot more fish.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I remember jigging Sonars through the ice with my Dad. Lots of Walleye and all the dead carp on the ice that would hit the Sonars.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

johnboy111711 said:


> Awesome photos! I am a tad younger than those pictures, but did people complain about how low the water was then?


People didn't complain, because the drawdown started after Labor Day.....and as the water went lower, fish were concentrated in whatever water was left.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

leeabu said:


> I remember jigging Sonars through the ice with my Dad. Lots of Walleye and all the dead carp on the ice that would hit the Sonars.











This carp was caught by me in November....up by dam.Caught on a jigging blade bait...FO carp... 26 inches...my friend is holding it. We call these Berlin Yellow Bass!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Another place where an old road crossed the river.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Are there stumps in Berlin?


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

i can remember walking that shoreline back then after draw down looking for crank baits people would lose id replace the trebles and have new cranks then one day i found this i cleaned it up as best as i could hard telling how long it was laying there as far as i could tell it looks like it has a five digit serial number on it you never knew what you would find there after draw down.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

musky 1 said:


> i can remember walking that shoreline back then after draw down looking for crank baits people would lose id replace the trebles and have new cranks then one day i found this i cleaned it up as best as i could hard telling how long it was laying there as far as i could tell it looks like it has a five digit serial number on it you never knew what you would find there after draw down.
> View attachment 277405


I did the same thing...found crankbaits...replaced the treble hooks. Found many mushroom anchors. I once found a tool box by the first island west of railroad bridge. It had a set of Snap-On chrome combination wrenches....my best find. I also saw a safe off Bedell Road once. That is a good find with the gun.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

West side of island off German Church boat ramp


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Looking west in Willow (Yellow) Creek....notice the big stumps on the right


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Crappie HOTSPOT in Willow Creek....off Fewtown parking lot


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

Zanderis said:


> I did the same thing...found crankbaits...replaced the treble hooks. Found many mushroom anchors. I once found a tool box by the first island west of railroad bridge. It had a set of Snap-On chrome combination wrenches....my best find. I also saw a safe off Bedell Road once. That is a good find with the gun.


i would say the snap-ons were the great find at least you could use them if the revolver did fire i might just lose a hand it's just a conversation piece .Those are great pics.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Old Route 14 bridge


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Rock bar and hole near Rt. 14 bridge


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Zanderis said:


> Rock bar and hole near Rt. 14 bridge
> View attachment 277455


Still a good spot. We call it the gravel pit. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks for the pics brought back some good times. remember all the fishermen that lined up on the steel bridge on price st?


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

bountyhunter said:


> thanks for the pics brought back some good times. remember all the fishermen that lined up on the steel bridge on price st?


I do remember the old iron bridge....Alliance is where I grew up. I remember when water was high and over the road....all the lanterns by fishermen.

What about the old Greenbower bridge and catching slab crappies... just by dunking a minnow by the bridge abubtments.
I remember many sand bars in Berlin that had willows...but do not now.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> I do remember the old iron bridge....Alliance is where I grew up. I remember when water was high and over the road....all the lanterns by fishermen.
> 
> What about the old Greenbower bridge and catching slab crappies... just by dunking a minnow by the bridge abubtments.
> I remember many sand bars in Berlin that had willows...but do not now.


What about Willow Point ice cream stand?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yep my girlfriend and I had ice cream there meny times back then. used to get lot of eyes off those willow sand bars in the evening.


----------



## guitar csar (Apr 8, 2018)

pretty cool, thanks for the photos.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Fall


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

rock hump with saddle to shoreline....Mill Creek


----------

